# Millau Viaduct



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Are motorcycles permitted over the Millau Viaduct, does anybody know? I can't see why not, except maybe high winds???


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Barry,

It wasn't quite finished when I was there last.

My advice would be to take a parachute, it's Bl..........dy high!!
Good luck and have a great trip,

BillD


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Bill. If it's as terrifying on it as it looks from the photos, I might even push the 'bike across! 8O


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry. We went over the viaduct in June and I can't remember any signs banning m/cycles, I don't see why they should be banned, the high barriers on either side stop the wind and block the view. Its a shame they didn't build a car park on either end so you can stop and take photos. A French guy stopped at on end partly blocking the road, a very dodgy maneouvre. The best view is when you are some distance away and a bit higher than the bridge.
Personally i thought the motorway bridge over the estuary at Le Havre is more impressive as you dont have the high barriers obstructing the view down to the river.
Enjoy your trip. keep away from Austria, Germany & Switzerland until the floods subside.
Cheers sid


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that, Sid. That's some comfort.

I might be able to get a better view by standing up on the footrests... 8O 
But there again, maybe not! :?


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

One foot on the saddle and one in the air would look nice !!

BillD


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

BillD said:


> One foot on the saddle and one in the air would look nice !!
> 
> BillD


 :lol: Read my signature. :lol:


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

I went over the Viaduct a couple of weeks ago and can't recall either any signs banning bikes. There is however a parking area on the northern side of the viaduct where you can walk to a viewing point and take pictures. The high sides on the bridge restrict any view you would have whilst driving. Still very impressive though.

Dec.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Guys. 

Maybe if Sue stood on my shoulders, she could ... um..
get a... err...
better...
view...? 8O 
hmmmm... No! :wink:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dec. There were a lot of road works still going on when we were there, so maybe this carpark is something new, we certainly didn't see one. mind you we were looking at the bridge.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Talk about coincidence. 

Today, I received my BMW Club (motorcycle) magazine. Spookily, there, in the Letters pages, is the following:
"I have just returned from a short camping trip in France, using the excuse of a visit to the new viaduct at Millau for a pleasant ride.
Not only did I find the viaduct as impressive as expected and well worth a visit, but I discovered an absolutely superb motorcycling road from Millau to Albi..."

So there we have it - the definitive answer, and some additional motorcycling info as well.  

Thanks, folks.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Barry,

You must be psychopathic - or something???

BillD


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

'Psychotic' is more like it, Bill!


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Sid,

The viewing area did look quite new and was certainly attracting a lot of attention. 

Dec.


----------

